# Wlan Downloadrate < 18 Mbit statt 60-70



## Umschurler (14. Januar 2015)

Hallo, 
ich habe seit vorgestern den PCGH High End PC GTX 970 von Alternate erhalten. 

Leider bin ich nicht mit der Wlan Geschwindigkeit zufrieden. Mit meinen Laptop komm ich bei speedtest.net auf 65-70 Mbit und mit dem PC leider nur auf ca 16-18 Mbit. 
PC und Laptop im gleichen Raum. Speedtest direkt hintereinander durchgeführt und immer selbe Ergebnisse wie vorher beschrieben. 
Im Gerätemanager wird alles funktionsfähig angezeigt. Netwerkadapter-Realtek RTL8192CE Wireless LAN 802.11n PCI-E NIC. Treiber laut Windows auf aktuellem Stand. 
Eigentlich ist im PC der Netzwerkadapter Edimax EW-7612 PIn V2 eingebaut. Den Treiber dafür habe ich runtergeladen, den Treiber im Gerätemanager deinstalliert und dann den Edimax Treiber installiert. Leider ändert sich nichts. Im Gerätemanager taucht wieder der Realtekadapter auf.

Der PC steht unterm Schreibtisch. Der Laptop auf der gleichen Position hat die volle Wlangeschwindigkeit.
Router: thomson twg870ug von UPC

Der PC wurde mit Windows 8.1 und allen Treiber bereits vorinstalliert gelifert. Beim ersten Start habe ich die Wlan Antennen vergessen zu montieren. Im Gerätemanager stand Edimax, nach Windows Aktualisierung stand dann Realtek. Dann erst habe ich daran gedacht die Antennen zu montieren und komme seitdem auf max 18 Mbit.

Ping ist immer unter 12ms.

Über eine schnelle Antwort würde ich mich freuen.


----------



## norse (14. Januar 2015)

TJa kann verschiedene Ursachen haben!

-WLAN Adapter kann einfach nicht mehr
-Der Router ist ausgelastet - um so mehr Clients um so weniger Bandbreite steht zur Verfügung
-Der WLAN Adapter hat einfach ein deutlich schlechteren Emfpang / ist einfach schlechter
-Andere Treiber mal aktualisieren?
-mit anderem Browser mal testen? bzw. anderen "Speedtest" mal testen


----------



## xxmoghulxx (14. Januar 2015)

Vielleicht nutzt dein Laptop das 5Ghz Netzwerk, sofern dein Router dies unterstützt und dein Pc bleibt im eventuell völlig überlasteten 2,4Ghz Netz. 
Dieses Problem hatte ich nämlich bis ich auf einen 5Ghz Stick umgestiegen bin. Gerade abends, wenn alle Nachbarn ihr INternet nutzen kam es zu gewaltigen Geschwindigkeitseinbrüchen.
Grüße


----------



## Umschurler (14. Januar 2015)

-Wlan Adapter sollte laut Datenblatt schnell genug sein. 300Mpbs
-Am Router hängen nur zwei Handys, zwei Notebooks und der PC jetzt. Zurzeit aber nur der PC
-Welche Treiber sollte ich aktualisieren? Chipsatz? Ich glaube Alternate hat da wirklich alles sauber vorinstalliert. Sogar Windows Update war schon drauf.
-anderer Browser, selbes Ergebnis

-5 Ghz werden unterstützt, werde ich jetzt versuchen. Ich glaube aber nicht, dass das Netz immer ausgelastet ist. Außerdem schaffts der Laptop auch.
-PC werde ich nachher direkt neben den Router stellen

Danke jedenfalls


----------



## Umschurler (14. Januar 2015)

Ich nochmal,

beim Notebook steht bei den Eigenschaften des Netzwerkadapters 802.11n zur Auswahl.

Beim PC leider nur 802.11d. Also wirds vermutlich am Treiber liegen. 
Also: Wie kann ich den Treiber von Realtek 100%ig entfernen? 
Habe diesen Adapter verbaut: EDIMAX Technology - Official Website - N300 - N300 Wireless PCI Express Adapter

Jedes mal wenn ich den Treiber von Edimax installiere taucht wieder Realtek auf.


----------



## Ap0ll0XT (14. Januar 2015)

> Im Gerätemanager wird alles funktionsfähig angezeigt. Netwerkadapter-Realtek RTL8192CE Wireless LAN 802.11n PCI-E NIC. Treiber laut Windows auf aktuellem Stand.
> Eigentlich ist im PC der Netzwerkadapter Edimax EW-7612 PIn V2 eingebaut. Den Treiber dafür habe ich runtergeladen, den Treiber im Gerätemanager deinstalliert und dann den Edimax Treiber installiert. Leider ändert sich nichts. Im Gerätemanager taucht wieder der Realtekadapter auf.


Das ist auch richtig so. Edimax sowie auch TP-LInk und Co greifen immer auf die WLAN-Chips etablierter Hersteller wie Realtek, Atheros oder Qualcom zurück. Der Treiber ist im grunde nicht für den Adapter, sondern für den Chip. Alles andere am Adapter ist Anbau an den Chip (Antennen, Stromversorgung, Platine etc.). Das ist also schon richtig so.

Was ich mir gut vorstellen kann ist eine minderwertige Antenne oder eine fehlende Schirmung auf dem Adapter. Ich bin bei WLAN eh eher der Freund von USB-Adaptern. Und auch hier im Betrieb hat sich Edimax in der letzten Zeit als eher weniger zuverlässig gezeigt.


----------



## Umschurler (14. Januar 2015)

Danke für diese Information. Habe mir schon so etwas gedacht.

Auch wenn der Pc neben dem Router steht, ändert sich nichts. Deshalb glaube ich nicht, dass die Antennen schlecht sind. Es dürfte einfach nur der falsche Treiber installiert sein. 
Ist der Netzwerkadapter auch wirklich der, der im Gerätemanager angezeigt wird? Oder nur weil Windows irgendwas aktualisiert hat?


----------



## marvelmaster (14. Januar 2015)

Schau doch einfach mal was der PC für eine verbindungsgeschwindigkeit beim WLAN anzeigt


----------



## Umschurler (14. Januar 2015)

Wenn ich eine Seite aktualisiere kommen 54-70 Mbit in der Anzeige. Sonst sinkt auf 7Mbit. Siehe Anhang


----------



## marvelmaster (14. Januar 2015)

Das is richtig mies wenn die Karte wirklich 300 MBit haben soll... entweder sind die höheren Standards nicht aktiviert oder die signalstärke am Standort der karte is zu gering...ist die Karte intern und das Gehäuse aus Blei oder so?


----------



## Umschurler (14. Januar 2015)

Das sind noch die Eigenschaften die zur Auswahl stehen. Höhere Standards aln 802d kann ich nicht einstellen. --> Treiberproblem, wobei dieser aktuell ist


----------



## marvelmaster (14. Januar 2015)

Welcher netzwerkadapter ist den nun eingebau realtek oder das andere? vielleicht sollten wir erstmal da ansetzen?


----------



## Umschurler (14. Januar 2015)

Edimax Adapter ist eingebaut. In den vorigen Beiträgen steht aber, dass dieser auf Realtek zurückgreift.
Leider kann ich auch nur wiederholen, was andere Leute hier bereits geschrieben haben. 

Immer wenn ich den Edimax Treiber installiere, steht trotzdem im Gerätemanager danach Realtek. Mit dem Treiber der Edimax CD komm ich auf ca 0,5 MBit. Laut Gerätemanager ist der Treiber aktuell. Also kommt der von Realtek drüber. Dann habe ich ca 2 Mbit. Danach im Gerätemanager auf aktualisieren klicken und plötzlich lädt er einen neuen Treiber von Realtek runter und kommt dann auf die 16-20 Mbit.
Bei jedem Schritt, egal welcher Treiber steht nur 802.11d zur Auswahl.

Danke jedenfalls für die schnellen Antworten und Hilfeversuche


----------



## Umschurler (14. Januar 2015)

Laut dieser Eingabe unterstützt der Adapter den n-Standard


----------



## Umschurler (14. Januar 2015)

in anderen Foren habe ich das gleiche Problem entdeckt. Dort war die Lösung von WPA auf WPA2 umzustellen. Danach war 802.11n in den Eigenschaften vorhanden. Bei ist aber schon der Router und PC auf WPA2 eingestellt. Also auch keine Hilfe

Hat noch jemand eine Idee? Es scheitert anscheinend wirklich nur am eingestellten Standard


----------



## marvelmaster (14. Januar 2015)

Wenn nix hilf muss wohl ne externer Stock her


----------



## Umschurler (14. Januar 2015)

Habe ich mir auch schon gedacht. Dann bekomme ich vielleicht die gleichn Probleme und wenig Durchsatz.

Außerdem ist der PC 2 Tage alt und Alternate schreibt nach der ersten Mail nicht mehr zurück.
Genau deswegen habe ich den von Alternate zusammenbauen lassen. Damit ich diese Probleme nicht habe.

Was sagt ihr zu Powerlineadaptern? Besser als Wlan?


----------



## marvelmaster (14. Januar 2015)

Also ich hab mir neulich von TP_link den AC1200 Adapter geholt und den Router auf 5ghz 802.11ac gezwungen
Router steht EG, PC 1.OG ca-5m entfernt und pc zeigt zw. 325 und 500mbit an...
aber ansonsten nochmal nach Alternate reklamieren, dass Wlan Adapter nicht funktioniert.

EDIT:
Der *IEEE 802.11d* Standard des Institute of Electrical and Electronics Engineers (IEEE) wird auch gerne als „World Mode“ bezeichnet und regelt die technischen Unterschiede des Wireless LAN  in unterschiedlichen Ländern und Regionen. Hierzu gehört unter anderem  die Anzahl und die Auswahl der Kanäle, die in einem Land für die Nutzung  von WLAN freigegeben sind. Ebenfalls geregelt wird die Auswahl der  Basistechnologie, also ob IEEE 802.11 a, h, b oder g verwendet werden  darf. Der Endbenutzer muss dank IEEE 802.11d lediglich seinen aktuellen  Standort über eine Länder bzw. Regionsauswahl spezifizieren, das Gerät  arbeitet dann mit den jeweils zugelassenen Standards.


----------



## Umschurler (15. Januar 2015)

meinst du damit, dass ich irgendwo Österreich richtig einstellen muss?

habe gestern nochmal den PC neben den Router gestellt. Mit den Treiber von Realtek und darauffolgender Aktualisierung von Windows komme ich in der Anzeige auf 144Mbit. Der Download war trotzdem nicht besser und bleibt auf niedrigeren Standard. D.h. an der Verbindung kanns nicht liegen. Der Router gibt auch genug Power.

Kann ich irgendeinen anderen funktionierenden Treiber installieren? und kann man im nachhinein den Chipsatz mit der Treiber-CD aktualisieren?


----------



## marvelmaster (15. Januar 2015)

*AW: Wlan Downloadrate &amp;amp;amp;lt; 18 Mbit statt 60-70*

Wenn 144mbit angezeigt werden müsste download vielleicht so bei 60mbit liegen...vielleicht ist das WLAN Netz bei dir doch überlaufen...hast du ein smartphone? Wenn ja dann lade dir mal wifi analyser oder so und schau mal wieviel WLAN noch in der Umgebung sind...stelle ich meinen Stick auch auf 2.4ghz dann komm ich auch nur so auf 20 bis 30mbit trotz 300 MBit anzeige...kann denn dein Router auch das 5ghz Netz und der Laptop zufällig auch? Das würde dann erklären warum der Laptop dann schneller ist.

Gibt's zu dem Treiber eigentlich auch ne software? Tp link fritz und netgear haben eine solche wo man noch diverse einstellungen zum wlan tätigen kann


----------



## Umschurler (15. Januar 2015)

Im Screenshot ist das Ergebnis des Wifianalyzer. der Empfang ist echt mies, aber der Laptop schaffts doch auch. Auch neben den Router wars nicht besser.

Den Router habe ich auf 5GHz einmal eingestellt. Dann ging nichts mehr. PC klar, da kein 802.11n anscheinend verwendet wird. Notebook war mir aber unklar. Router resettet, seitdem lass ichs auf 2,4 GHz.

Ich werde nochmal die Software von der CD installieren. Leider gings mit dem Treiber am langsamsten.


----------



## Umschurler (15. Januar 2015)

Software habe ich jetzt von der CD installiert. Dort einiges herumprobiert, aber immer schlechte Ergebnisse. Aber es stand endlich im Gerätemanager auch Edimax. Der Treiber war aber von 2011. Also mit Windows aktualisiert und dann BAm!! mein erster Bluescreen überhaupt. Perfekt. Ich habe noch nicht mal die Gtx 970 ausprobiert. Trotzdem geht mir der PC wirklich am keks


----------



## Ap0ll0XT (15. Januar 2015)

Vielleicht hilft dir ja der Beitrag aus den Kundenbewertungen bei Alternate zu dem Adapter weiter:


> Kurz gefasst: Mit Hardware & Treibern voll zufrieden, Software & Installer sind Murks daher weglassen. Die Hardware hat die vielleicht 20-30 Mal Ein/Ausstecken bislang problemlos überstanden, das Gelenk (1 Bewegungsrichtung, max 90°) ist praktisch zum Ausrichten der Antenne Richtung Access Point. Die Verbindung unter Win 7 zur FritzBox ist seit Monaten ausgesprochen stabil, rund 20m durch 3 Wände und immer 4-5 von 5 Balken, die Datenrate verhandeln die beiden Geräte entsprechend der aktuellen Situation, normalerweise zwischen 54 und rund 130MBit, Dateiübertragung erfolgt meist mit 2-3MB/s -- in Wohnblocks vielleicht die paar € drauf legen und 2,4+5GHz-Adapter wählen (weniger Kanal-Kollisionen).TIPP: Auf Win 7 64bit Home ist die Software gar nicht nötig und die Installation von der CD hat meinem Betriebssystem wohl die falsche Treiberdatei gegeben, so dass der WLAN-Stick nicht ging, Symptome:* Im Gerätemanager erscheint "Der Gerätetreiber für diese Hardware kann nicht initialisiert werden. (Code 37)"* In der Edimax software ist die Checkbox "Adapter deaktivieren" gesetzt und lässt sich nicht ändern (wird sofort wieder gesetzt)Einfach manuell die Treiber-Datei angeben reicht. Vorgehen: 1) Software nicht installieren. Falls schon installiert, deinstallieren und neu starten.2) Gerätemanager -- Treiber -- Treiber aktualisieren -- auf dem Computer nach Treibersoftware suchen -- Aus einer Liste von Gerätetreibern auf dem Computer auswählen -- Datenträger -- \Utility\RTWLANU_Driver\Win7X64\netrtwlanu.inf und in der Geräte-Auswahlliste den neuen Eintrag auswählen.



Welcher von den Routern im Screenshot ist genau deiner? Wenn es der rote ist passt das so. Wenn es der blaue oder lila'ne ist, solltest du auch mal den Funkkanal wechseln (am besten 12 oder 13). Denn ihr habt gerade auf Kanal 1 ein starkes übersprechen, da dort 3 Router auf dem Kanal funken, was zu Beeinträchtigungen des Signals führen kann.

Wenn das nicht hilft, dann reklamier den Adapter und nimm einen anderen. Entweder ist er defekt oder auf Grund der vielen WLAN-Router einfach nur für das Szenario schlecht geeignet. Aber noch mehr damit rumprobieren würde ich nicht. Das macht keinen Sinn. Grundsätzlich sollten die Adapter nach der Treiberinstallation Out-of-the-Box funktionieren. Da er das aber nicht tut und die Einstellungen auch alle ok sind, kannste da auch nichts mehr machen.


----------



## Umschurler (15. Januar 2015)

Rote Kanal ist meiner. 
Leider habe ich den PC im ganzen bekommen. Habe schon einiges gelesen, dass man dann alles zurückschicken muss. Aus Österreich dann nochmal 20€.


----------



## Ap0ll0XT (15. Januar 2015)

Umschurler schrieb:


> Rote Kanal ist meiner.
> Leider habe ich den PC im ganzen bekommen. Habe schon einiges gelesen, dass man dann alles zurückschicken muss. Aus Österreich dann nochmal 20€.


Na Super. Dann wirste wohl in den sauren Apfel beißen oder für 10-20 € dir nen ordentlichen Stick kaufen und die Karte abschalten/ausbauen müssen. Aber so bringt das ganze mal überhaupt nichts. Ich würde erstmal bei Alternate anrufen und nachfragenm wie das nun geregelt werden kann. Ich denke mal du hast da einen Alternate PCGH PC gekauft. Oder war der von nem anderen Hersteller? Wie auch immer. So kannste es nicht lassen. Aber sowas kann jedem Händler/Hersteller passieren. Ich verstehe nur nicht, warum dann keine Karte von einem anderen hersteller verbaut wurden. Was WLAN angeht ist Edimax nicht so der Burner. Weder ihre Access Points, noch deren IP-Cams funktionieren per WLAN zuverlässig. Einzig mit den Printservern hatte ich nie ärger. Dafür sind sie umständlich zu konfigurieren.


----------



## Umschurler (15. Januar 2015)

Bin schon mit Alternate in Kontakt. Anscheinend ist eine Zusendung eines Sticks ihrerseits möglich. Kann ein Stick die 70Mbit durchbringen?

Der PC ist bisher echt Top. Konnte die Graka aber noch nicht in der Praxis testen. 50GB Battlefield saug ich nicht mit dieser Geschwindigkeit. 

Ich bedanke mich für die vielen Ratschläge. War mein erstes Forenthema und bin mit euch hier von Schnelligkeit und Wissen begeistert.


----------



## Ap0ll0XT (15. Januar 2015)

Umschurler schrieb:


> Bin schon mit Alternate in Kontakt. Anscheinend ist eine Zusendung eines Sticks ihrerseits möglich. Kann ein Stick die 70Mbit durchbringen?


Japp! Das geht. Der Flaschenhals ist hier USB. Da aber selbst USB 2.0 für 480 MBit/s spezifiziert sind, gibt das keine Probleme damit.


----------



## Umschurler (25. Januar 2015)

Mit USB Wlan Adapter kostenlos von Alternate funktioniert jetzt alles perfekt. Danke für die Hilfen


----------

